# تصميم مول تجاري إداري



## رندا. (16 فبراير 2006)

تصميم مول تجاري إداري
الرجاء المساعدة في الإفادة أي معلومات عن تصميم المراكز التجارية الإدارية والمعايير التصميمية لها


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (16 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا عضوة جديدة في المنتدى و مطلوب مني تصميم نفس المشروع و قد دخلت على المنتدى خصيصا لذلك فهو اكبر مشروع اخذته حتى الآن لذلك اضم صوتي الى صوتك عل احد يسمع النداء


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (18 فبراير 2006)

انا مشروعي برضه كده ممكن حد يشوف مشاركتي باسم طلب مساعده في مشروع التخرج هناك زملاءنا ساعدوني ممكن تشوفوها وشكرا 
وياريت يا احمد تسا عدنا 
وشكرااااااااااااا للجميع 
لاننا في حاجه ماسه لاي معلومات عن المشروع ده لانه ثقيل جدا
وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## أماني ص (19 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بدي منكم تساعدوني انا طالبة سنة تانية عمارة :11: :11: 
عندي مشروع طالبين فيه دراسة معمارية لمباني الدوائر الخدمية التابعة لمجلس مدينة حلب يؤمن سهولة الحركة العامة والمنظمة لموظفي الإدارة 
وللمواطنين إضافة إلى حركة السيارات والأليات والتجهيزات العائدة للدائرة الخدمية وهو طابق ارضي وطابقين أول وتاني،،،،،،،،،، أنا عندي مشكلة بالواجهات .
شو بتنصحوني !!!:18:


----------



## سمر حلمى (23 فبراير 2006)

انا عندى مشروع مول تجارى ولكن لااعرف كيفية تحميلة على الموقع فهل بمكنك افادتى


----------



## moaking (25 فبراير 2006)

*عندي مشروعات كاملة وابحاث ولكن لا اعرف كيفية عرضها على المنتدى *


----------



## moaking (25 فبراير 2006)

عندي مشروعات كاملة وابحاث ولكن لا اعرف كيفية عرضها على المنتدى


----------



## معماريون (26 فبراير 2006)

مشروع للاستفاده
ولكن هل حقق الهدف المطلوب محور سياحي حيوي يربط الموقع بالمدينة القديمة
هذا متروك لكي لمناقشته مع المشرفين على مشروعك
_________________________________________________





مشروع مركز تجاري سياحي 


​تصميم: م.عماد نعيمي - م.زاهر فاعور​










1- الغاية من المشروع: 
يهدف المشروع إلى تنظيم منطقة تجارية بروح أصيلة ومعاصرة تأخذ بعين الاعتبار خصائص المحيط المجاور لموقع المشروع.والعمل على إيجاد أسواق وفراغات داخلية تتوزع فيها المحلات التجارية بمساحات مختلفة وصالات وأجنحة العرض للشركات وكل ما يحقق متطلبات منطقة الوسط التجاري في المدينة .مع مراعاة الموقع المتميز والهام للأرض التي تجاور تماماً سور المدينة القديمة من خلال تأمين محور سياحي حيوي يربط الموقع بالمدينة القديمة ويؤمن بعض الخدمات السياحية الأساسية. 

2- موقع المشروع: 
يقع المشروع على أرض سوق الهال بحلب(سوريا) ويعتبر هذا الموقع من المواقع المهمة في مدينة حلب نظراً لوقوعه في منطقة على تماس مباشر مع حلب القديمة من جهة ووقوعها في مركز المدينة الخدمي من جهة أخرى- يحد الأرض من الشمال محور هام جداً يؤمن الوصول إلى الأرض بسهولة من خلال تفرعه عن محور شعاعي رئيسي يربط محيط المدينة بمركزها هذا من جهة ومن جهة ثانية ينفتح على هذا المحور الواقع شمال الأرض سلسلة من الساحات والحدائق حيث تشكل فراغاً بصرياً واسعاً يمتد حتى الحديقة العامة (ساحة جمال عبد الناصر-ساحة السيد الرئيس -ساحة سعد الله الجابري-الحديقة العامة)-يحد جنوب غرب الموقع أرض فارغة مخصصة مبدئياً من قبل مجلس مدينة حلب إلى منطقة خضراء.- يحد شرق الأرض سور المدينة القديمة الذي يحضن وراءه أسواق المدينة القديمة والتي يشكل محور باب أنطاكية أحد أبوابها الهامة .تبلغ مساحة الأرض 8 هكتار . 

3- سبب اختبار الموقع: 
انطلاقاً مما سبق يمكن أن نلخص عدة نقاط كانت دافعاً لاختيار هذا الموقع : 
*الحاجة الماسة إلى تنظيم المنطقة وإعادة توظيفها كمنطقة سياحية لقربها من المدينة القديمة وخاصة أن منطقة باب انطاكية التي أصبحت مقراً لبيع مواد البناء والأدوات الصحية وانتشار وتشتت المحلات الغير لائقة لهذه المنطقة السياحية الهامة مما أدى إلى تشوه هذه المنطقة وإفقادها صيغتها السياحية المميزة. 
*التماس المباشر مع منطقة حلب القديمة . 
*استمرار للوظيفة التجارية للأسواق القديمة والتي يشكل باب انطاكية أحد محاورها الرئيسية. 
*انفتاح الأرض من الجهة الشمالية على سلسلة من الساحات الممتدة حتى الحديقة العامة والتي تشكل فراغاً بصرياً مميزاً. 
*سهولة الوصول إلى الأرض بالنسبة للقادمين من خارج المدينة ولقاطني المدينة. 

4- عناصر المشروع: 
الفعاليات المقترحة : 
1- فندق أربع نجوم. 
2- القسم التجاري ويضم: 
- مجمع تجاري 
- مجمع المكاتب 
3- قسم المعارض ويضم عدة صالات عرض 
4- القسم السياحي الترفيهي ويضم: 
- محلات لبيع التحف والشرقيات مع المشاغل التابعة لها. 
- نادي إجتماعي ترفيهي. 
- قسم مطاعم وكافتريا 
- مركز ثقافي سياحي 

البرنامج التصميمي التفصيلي للعناصر: 
1- فندق أربع نجوم - ويتكون من: 
الطابق الأرضي ويضم: 
- بهو الفندق (أركان استراحة -استقبال - ركن حقائب- بطارية خدمة الزبائن) 
- محلات تجارية 
- أركان استراحة أساسية- ركن موسيقا - ركن بارو كوكتيل. 
- الإدارة 
- صالة محاضرات 
- صالة متعددة الأغراض 
- كافتيريا 
- كافي شوب 
- مطعم غذاء للتخديم الخارجي 
- صالة شاي 

الطابق الأول ويضم: 
- أركان استراحة ذات إشراف على أركان الإستراحة للطابق الأرضي. 
- مطعم فطور. 
- مطعم غذاء 
- مطعمين متخصصين 
- صالة جلوس شرقية 
- صالة شطرنج 

برج النوم ويتكون من : 
- غرف إفرادية عددها 28 غرفة مفردة 
- غرف مزدوجة عددها 102 غرفة مزدوجة 
- غرف أجنحة عددها 12 جناح 
إذا عدد الغرف 142 غرفة 
عدد النزلاء تقريباً 260 مقيم 
- ركن جلسات ليلية مع ركن بوفيه 

طابق القبو الأول ويضم قسمين: 
*قسم الخدمة: 
- المطبخ المركزي-مطعم عمال- مشالح وأدوات للعمال 
- مستودع مواد غذائية واستلام البضائع 
- قسم مهندسين وورش صيانة 
- غرفة قمامة-مراجل-خزانات ووقود-تكييف-تدفئة-مولد كهربائي 
- مصبغة وتضم قسم غسيل -كوي-تنشيف ومستودعات غسيل وسخ ونظيف. 

قسم الزبائن ويضم : 
نادي ليلي مع إمكانية التخديم الخارجي- ساونا - جاكوزي - رياضة بدنية 

طابق القبو الثاني ويضم: 
مواقف سيارات للنزلاء 
2- القسم التجاري ويتكون من: 
* كتلة المول الرئيسي ويتكون من 6 طوابق تضم: 
- سوبر ماركت كعنصر رئيسي في الطابق الأرضي 
- بعض مجموعات من المحلات التجارية المتخصصة ذوات المساحات المتنوعة والموزعة على طابقين( أرضي- أول) 
- أربع طوابق تتكون من المكاتب والشركات 
* أربع مجموعات تتكون من ثلاثة طوابق تضم فعاليات تجارية في الطابق الأرضي والأول وفعاليات إدارية(مكاتب-شركات) في الطابق الثاني 

3- قسم المعارض ويتكون من : 
ثلاثة كتل كصالات لعرض المواد الإستهلاكية غير المستلزمات اليومية مثل أدوات كهربائية- أثاث........ 

4- القسم السياحي الترفيهي ويضم: 
* قسمين لبيع التحف والشرقيات مع المشاغل التابعة لها حيث يوجد إمكانية مراقبة السائح أو الزائر لعملية التصنيع مثل صناعة السجاد-الزجاج- النسيج-الملبوسات الشرقية- أواني خزفية- موزاييك.. 
* نادي إجتماعي ترفيهي يضم صالة جلوس - صالات رياضية خفيفة (شطرنج-كرة طاولة) - صالة متعددة الأغراض 
* قسم مطاعم ومطاعم وجبات سريعة وكافتريا 
*مركز ثقافي سياحي يضم عدة فعاليات : 
صالة فيديو وموسيقا - صالة محاضرات -قسم لعرض المقتنيات التي تعود للمدينة القديمة- مكتبة مطالعة عادية -مكتبة مطالعة إلكترونية. 

5- تخطيط الموقع والأفكار التصميمية للعناصر: 
*من حيث تخطيط الموقع: 
تنطلق الفكرة التصميمية للموقع من اعتماد محور طولي رئيسي يمتد شرق غرب الأرض ويتقاطع معه عدة محاور ذات أهمية كبيرة وهذه المحاور هي: 
- المحور الشمالي الذي يشكل البوابة الرئيسية للمشروع ويصب على المحور الطولي بزاوية قائمة حيث يشكل المنفذ الرئيسي لرواد المشروع من خلال سلسلة الساحات والحدائق الممتدة حتى الحديقة العامة . 

- محورين ثانويين: 
المحور الثانوي الأول شمالي شرقي وهو ذو أهمية كبيرة حيث يشكل امتداداً لأسواق المدينة القديمة من خلال محور باب أنطاكية . 
المحور الثانوي الثاني جنوب شرقي ويصل إلى الجلوم . 
- عدة محاور ثانوية أخرى تشكل مداخل داعمة للمشروع 
- كما تم وصل سلسلة الساحات المقابلة للمشروع بأرض المشروع من أجل إعطائه زخم وأهمية أكبر من جهة وسهولة وصول الناس إليه وتنظيم حركة السيارات من جهة ثانية. 

*من حيث الفكرة التصميمية: 
اعتمد في الفكرة التصميمية في المشروع على مبدأ الكتل المحيطية التي تحتضن الفناء الداخلي الذي يضم المسطحات المائية والمساحات الخضراء وبعض الفعاليات الترفيهية بحيث يمكن أن يكون متنزهاً للزائر ونقطة جذب للمشروع. 

حيث تم اعتماد سلسلة من ثلاث أقنية داخلية تشكل العمود الفقري للمشروع ويأتي على رأسها كتلة الفندق مع الاستفادة من التوجيه والإشراف الجيد للكتل الرئيسية نحو محاور إشراف هامة فكتلة الفندق التي تمثل رأس المشروع تنطلق منه محاور الإشراف باتجاه سلسلة الأقنية الداخلية للمشروع من جهة ومحور منحرف قليلاً باتجاه القلعة من جهة ثانية. 
- أما كتلة المول الرئيسية فتنطلق منه محاور الإشراف باتجاه الفراغ البصري الواسع الممتد حتى الحديقة العامة كما يشكل عنصراً هاماً على محور هذه الساحات بالنسبة للقادمين منها إلى أرض المشروع 
- كتلة المركز الثقافي السياحي الذي يمثل بدراسة وجهاته صلة الوصل بين العمارة الأصلية والعمارة المعاصرة وهو يتصدر الجهة الشرقية من المحور الطولي الرئيسي للمشروع والممتد شرق غرب الأرض. 
- كما تم دراسة التكوين الحجمي للمشروع بشكل متدرج ينطلق من ارتفاع ثمانية طوابق عند كتلة الفندق ويصل إلى ارتفاع طابقين عند المركز الثقافي السياحي ليحاكي التدرج الموجود في الجهة المقابلة للمدينة القديمة اعتبارا من القلعة وحتى سور المدينة.





































تصميم:
م.عماد نعيمي - م.زاهر فاعور

بإشراف:
د.علاء الدين لولح
د.سلوى سقال
د.كابي طباع
د.محمد عطا الله شيخ محمد​


----------



## معماريون (26 فبراير 2006)

تصميم مول


----------



## ABDELRAHMAN (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ponaa (10 يناير 2007)

الرجاء مساعدتي في مشروع تخرج وهو عباره عن مجمع وزارات


----------



## 2ala2 (10 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ده بالظبط اللى كنت بدور عليه:67: 
بس ممكن البلانات بتاعته ضرورىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهم (12 يونيو 2007)

عندى معلومات عن المراكز التجارية يمكن التواصل ال***** 
[email protected]


----------



## ارك لافر (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد بارك الله فيك و المعلومات دي كنت محتاجها جدا


----------



## eng_salah265 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

goooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## zahraa aldahash (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد المساعده في تصميم مول متعدد الطوابق
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ROZE1 (21 مارس 2010)

الى الأخت zahraa كم تدفعي لقاء التصميم ؟


----------



## معمارالشام (21 مارس 2010)

ادخل على جوجل وادخل بحث عن اسس تصميم المراكز التجاريةو لكنها تبقى معلومات عامة وسطحية ويجب عليك اخد فكرة اشمل من خلال نماذج المولات في الخليج مثل : مول الامارات-مول افينيو-مول الرياض غاليري-غرناطة مول في الرياض-السلام مول-


----------



## rona.a (18 مايو 2010)

ما في صور للمشروع ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (26 فبراير 2011)

أين الرابط والمشروع​


معماريون قال:


> مشروع للاستفاده
> ولكن هل حقق الهدف المطلوب محور سياحي حيوي يربط الموقع بالمدينة القديمة
> هذا متروك لكي لمناقشته مع المشرفين على مشروعك
> _________________________________________________
> ...


----------



## م/محمد محمد شعبان (23 أكتوبر 2011)

محتاج المواصفات والنسب التصميمية لمول تجاري-الفراغات-المحلات-اماكن الترفيه -السلالم -التهويه- الخدمات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mhammad bt (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو المسلعدة بدي مخططات وواجهات ومقاطع لمشروع تخرج فندق خمس نجوم الرجاء ارسالة على الايميل [email protected] ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

